# Wanted radiated tortoise



## tort123 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a couple high yellow radiated tortoise. I live in Fullerton CA. 
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2017)

LOL! Me too, but I don't want to have to pay for them. They're beautiful, aren't they? I hope you'll share pictures with us if you find any.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 18, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum, @tort123 .

Hope you find the torts you want, and good luck!


----------



## conservation (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a few available and am in socal. Please pm me your email and I can send you a photo. I would rather trade for other tortoises.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2017)

tort123 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a couple high yellow radiated tortoise. I live in Fullerton CA.
> Thanks



Hello and welcome.

We don't know who you are or what you know, but I thought I'd mention that tortoises should not be kept in pairs. Get just one, three or more, or house that pair as individuals in separate enclosures.


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow, you have been a member for quite some time but never participated. That's okay, you don't have to, but we would like you too.
Do you have any tortoises now? Are you looking for the rads to add to a group you already have?
Anyway, good luck on your search and hope you will share pics of your torts


----------



## tort123 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, I have 3 radiated tortoises and wanted to add 2 more to my group. They are all housed separate. I will have to get a couple pics from my other phone and post them.


----------



## zovick (Mar 9, 2017)

tort123 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a couple high yellow radiated tortoise. I live in Fullerton CA.
> Thanks



If you have a CBW Permit, I can help you in your quest. If not, you will need to buy only from another resident of CA.


----------

